# 180 mm Federgabel im uncle jimbo?



## BigJim (26. November 2013)

Namend zusammen.der Titel ist eigentlich auch schon die frage


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. November 2013)

Hallo BigJim,

da das UNCLE JIMBO für Federgabeln mit 160mm Federweg ausgelegt ist, können wir dir von einer 180mm Gabel leider nur abraten. Die gesamte Geometrie würde sich verändern und der Lenkwinkel so flach werden, dass unabsehbar große Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr einwirken. 
Alternativ würde sich ein 2013er BEEF CAKE FR oder das brandneue 2014er SOUL FIRE für diesen Zweck anbieten.
Beide Rahmen sind mit 180mm vorne und hinten ausgestattet und bieten dir so ein perfekt ausgeglichenes Fahrwerk.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

